# What are these?



## kristapopulis (Apr 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what these are??


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My guesses: red ones are Rhode Island Reds (I have two that look very similar!) a barred rock, and maybe a leghorn (white one) and an americuna.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The red ones look like production reds ( unless your purchased from an actual heritage breeder, then Rhode Island Red), the black striped one is barred Rock.


----------



## BY_ChickenLady (Apr 13, 2013)

I think that pic number nine contains a rabbit...the rest look like chickens of different varieties. Ha ha...joking. I have no idea, but they sure are cute! Did you hatch them yourself or buy the chicks?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

The one in the fifth picture looks like a barred rock. And the bunny sure is cute too!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Fifth picture def barred rocky, maybe male


----------



## kristapopulis (Apr 13, 2013)

Picture number six and picture number ten are the ones that I'm really trying to figure out! I've narrowed it down to having one Easter egger roo, two barred rocks, one hen one roo, two black australorp hens, six egg laying reds, not sure what they are, and I have three silkies. I'm still unsure on four of them! The white/yellow looking one, the two in picture ten and the grey one in picture six.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Red and white ones are golden comets, and the black one is a rabbit.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Picture Three= White Leghorn


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

kristapopulis said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are??


The redish ones look like my red sexlinks. Pic 3 looks like a white leghorn.


----------

